# I just got WOOD!!!! Ahhh, wait



## grillin_all_day (Jan 24, 2010)

I got so excited that I got wood! Oh wait, this is a family site, right?  Haha, all jokes aside, I just got a helluva deal on 10#s of cherry and 10#s of apple shipped to my house for $30.50!!!  I was amazed to find that was the total amount.  I expected that was the price for just the wood.  I saw in another thread that people have bought from vamtnwoodman on ebay, so I got in touch with them to see what kind of price they could offer me.  They beat any website I've been able to find by $10 shipped.  If you need some wood, look'em up!


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 25, 2010)

Go to doitbest.com. You can pick it up locally Cherry $8.49 and apple for 8.29  in 10# bags No shipping or tax.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 25, 2010)

Well damn, I just did a search and found that there's one 4 miles down the road that I didn't know about. Well, I'll have to remember that for next time.  I just might have to order me up some pecan now!


----------



## coolpick87 (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you happen to have a SKU #


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 25, 2010)

Do it Best's site is a pain to navigate.  Here's a link to the page
http://doitbest.com/4294967106-Grill...and+Sauces.dib


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well i'm really glad for you and your great wood deal. Congrats.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 25, 2010)

after the storms we had i'm thinkin 'bout tossin the chainsaw in da truck and cruzin through old down town mesa.......lots of large old pean trees.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol, thanks.  I can't wait to get it so I can smoke up some BBs.

And yes, Do it Best's website was a pain to navigate.  It took me a few minutes, but rest assured, it's added to my favorites now.
http://doitbest.com/search-60026.dib

Has cherry, mesquite, apple, pecan and hickory


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for the info on doitbest.

 I have a couple of these local as well.  The guy I talked to at one of them said that in season the have cherry, apple, oak, and sometimes pecan in stock all the time.  Ill probably try their lump and see how it is as well.


----------



## blackened (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet deal! I'm fortunate enough to have a apple and cherry orchard less than 5 miles from my house that hooks me up really cheap..


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 28, 2010)

I found a small orchard right up the road from me (it's on a back road that I had never had a need to take before) the other day when me and the family were out.  I think I'm gonna head up there in the next couple of days and talk to the owner to see if he has any wood that he might want to get rid of.  I wish I would have known about that place sooner.  Oh well, at least now I have a potential back up for when I run out.  I also found out that my wood will be here tomorrow.  The box according to UPS weighs in at 25 lbs, so maybe I got an extra 5 lbs?


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, I got my wood in today and the box is packed!  The chunks are a little bigger then expected, but that can easily be taken care of.  I was planning on using apple next weekend when I smoke my bb's, but after smelling the cherry, I'm really torn!  What would do you think I should use?  I'd love to hear some feedback!


----------



## grizandizz (Jan 29, 2010)

You really can't go wrong with either, personal preference.
I like Cherry and Hickory for ribs. I use a lot of Apple for poultry.

Enjoy!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, it's going to be cherry next week for ribs since I did an impromptu baby back smoke today with apple.  If the cherry smells even half as good as the apple (I'm expecting it to be better), I'll be extremely pleased!


----------



## rdknb (Jan 30, 2010)

Going be ordering some more wood.  Wanted to try apple etc, thanks for the links


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 7, 2010)

Man, I got the smoker fired up, just waiting for the tbs to start rolling.  After smelling the beautiful smell of cherry, I don't think I can go back to any other kind of wood again!


----------



## pgde (Mar 25, 2010)

Note: vamtnwoodman has changed his ID to vamtnwoodproducts. Have been using him for 2 years and his quality is excellent!!!!!!


----------

